# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box  Falcon Box v3.0 Released [27/02/2017] - More Inside

## mohamed73

*News*   *Falcon Box  Next Generation Mobile Tool  iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM Version 3.0 (27th Feb 2017)  * *Thanks for Using Miracle Team Product “Falcon Box & Falcon Miracle Key Edition” 
To make the Better Mobile Repair Solution for you, We bring to the Updates regularly. 
Every Update of our software include improvements for new functions and better service 
and reliability. * *Miracle Falcon Box 3.0 Ready*    *Miracle Falcon 3.0 Highlights*  *  
- Added Broadcom Flasher
  (Most Brands Supported like Micromax,I-Mobile,Lava etx) 
  Write Factory Firmware 
- Ability to Flash Firmware in Download Mode
  Universal Variant Selection
  Erase Device Before Write
  Skip Calb Data (to Avoid 2g/3g Problems)
  skip Userdata Flashing
  Reboot After Flash 
- Ability to Flash Firmware in Fastboot Mode
  Universal Variant Selection
  Partition Selection
  Flash Any Single Partition Without Full Rom
  Flash Rom without Removing User Apps
  Factory Reset Post Flash
  Reboot Post Flash 
- Improved Samsung Frp Reset without Eng File for Spd, Exynos Devices
- Improved Generic Frp Tool (Android->Frp Tool)
- Improved Lg Qcom Unlocker
- Fixed Lg screen Locks Removal Process *    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Note :* Disable Your Av if You Get Any Virus Alert   *More To Come - Keep Watching*  
Get Now Yours From Nearest Distrubutor/Reseller الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

_Broadcom Flashing Success  Broadcom Easy Flashing Succees
World's 1st With Any Box  _

----------

